# Vancouver Support Group



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

HI Does anyone attend the Vancouver support group for IBS? the badgut website says it happens the last wed of each month, that would be tomorrow i'm thinking of going...Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am over in Victoria so I have never attended; but I have spoken with them some years ago and I believe it is facilitated by someone from Badgut.Mark


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Mark,I did go to the IBS support group, it's held once a month on the last Wed of each month. If you feel you might be able to benefit from talking face to face with others you should try to come over! Share your flavonoid experience!There was about 4 ppl with ibs-c, two with D, a couple other ppl with alternating or mostly pain symptoms, a colonic hydrotherapist? and a really great volunteer facilitator who works for badgut.We discussed some treatment options, sometimes the C treatments don't apply to the D ppl but you take turns talking about each condition.We discussed everything from colon cleanses, parasite cleanses, hypnotherapy, metamucil etc..miranda


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Other than the cost of going over there and overnighting because of the ferry, etc., I would probably make the attempt. I did try to talk to them once about this. The facilitator seemed interested; but the Big Nurse in charge said "No." (It's more about customer-marketing than whether it works, or not. Everyone's loss, but nothing I can do about it.) If they had any interest, I could come over in September...Much the same with Badgut, too. They were marginally interested but I would need to go through a GI. Having been ejected from one office over here for asking if the doctor would be interested in hearing of my recovery, I gave that up as well. I was thinking of going to their convention last month; but, again, the cost balanced against the liklihood that any of the doctors/researchers would be interested--since it goes in a different direction than the serotonin and diet based research--made me decide I was better off spending the time with my dog.Happy Canada Day, btw. Mark


----------

